
Genius app instantly solves math problems by using a phone's camera - _pius
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/genius-app-solves-math-problems-by-pointing-your-phone-1649161239?rev=1413939165331&utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
======
nradov
Life imitates art.
[http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/The_Bus_Pants_Utilizatio...](http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/The_Bus_Pants_Utilization)

